# test 2mo - brown discharge 2day! help!



## saltab (Apr 29, 2008)

hi all,

Im due to hpt 2morrow but have just been to the loo and noticed slight brown discharge! hasnt happened at all b4 now so does this mean Af is on its way - surely it cant be implantation cos they would have attached by now wouldnt they........god I feel like it all over already!

Any thoughts


Sal


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Sal,

Just remember that brown is old and so this discharge may be an old implantation bleed leaving your body or if not they yes you could have late implanters and your embies may have only just implanted there really is not set time limit when they do.

I had a brown discharge, albeit very slight and only when I wiped and it went before it came, or maybe that was just my imagination !!!!!! on my one and only BFP so hopefully this is a good sign for you although I can't comment on the fact that your only 2 days away from OTD as I was always an early tester and never got to test date before knowing my result, so good on you for being so strong !

Good Luck, I hope youre dream comes true on Saturday  

City Chic x


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Sal,
There is a couple of us testing tomorrow with the same sort of thing as you.  I was naughty and did a test today and I got a BFN, so I really feel that this is the end of the road for us.  There are however a lot of stories of people getting BFP with bleeding so dont give up just yet.  I did the test because according to FF Calculator I could do the test today.  If I were you leave it until your date.  I have been bleeding pink/brown/black (sorry if it is TMI) for 3 days now, dont feel that AF is coming but that could be down to the cyclogest.  Just HANG IN THERE !!  GOOD LUCK
BG


----------



## saltab (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks BG and City Chic, Sorry bout the BFN, u said yourself about not giving up so hang in there. 

I did think after that it was my imagination but its still there, its just like it is before I usually AF which is why im getting stressed by it!  dh is saying dont read too much into it but its hard not to. HPT day is 2nd May which is only 12 days after ET so I will prob test again if neg in a few days and no real bleeding. You never know - might get the shock of my life tomorrow and if not a few months and we'll have another go hopefully!


Good luck to you too 

Sal


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Sal ~ welcome to FF 

Loads of luck for your test tomorrow       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## M.T.B (May 31, 2007)

Hi Sal

I know how     you must feel but it could be anything honestly   untill tomorrow hang on in there love             

saying all this i am due to test on the 6th may and have had brown loss when wiping and small amount on a pad for the past 3 days now but AF is due today or next 2 days so we shall see        

Good luck


----------



## kayla (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Girls,I'm also due to  test tomorrow Ive had a brown type dishcharge v light since yesterday only when i wipe,had af pains on Tue nothing since,it isn't getting any worse i keep waiting and knicker checking for af,Ive noticed tonight very slight change in colour not red more pink but again v light,its not actually leaving my body only on tissue,sorry for tmi, I'm not holding out much hope Even thinking about not testing tomorrow so i don't have to look at another bfn.....not very positive I'm afraid. 

Good luck to all you testing over the next few days,i know there are a few at the mo 

Take Care
Michaela
xxx


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi all
Just to update you, we had a BFN.  We are numb and totally devestated.  Cannot understand how we got pregnant twice before but failed this time with everything being right.  There is no justice.  Thats it for us, we give up.  Thanks for all your support and good luck.
BG


----------



## kayla (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi Hun.Ive still not got a full af as to yet!!did pt today otd and got bfn... ..so i guess its game over for us,sorry to her your news,maybe we will be lucky next time,like you say why hasn't it worked when all seems to be in order,I'm cons maybe changing hosp,not sure if thats a good or bad thing!!my hosp is lovely staff etc but its results we need.I'm absolutely dreading having to go through all this again,some of you ladies are so strong for what a lot of you have been through....Ill be looking out for some  bfp....over the next few days  good luck to all testing xxx

Take Care 
Michaela xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Michaela and BG     so sorry x x x


----------



## saltab (Apr 29, 2008)

HI Girls,

Just wanted to let you know we got BFN too, well we are 99% sure its a no. Have a really dark negative line but a slight, very faint vertical line that goes through it. maybe we are just wishing its there .....Dh thinks theres still a chance altho Im convinced its all over for this time.

So sorry for all who had BFN 2day, be strong and take care of yourselves

Sal


----------



## kayla (Nov 6, 2007)

Well i think it sounds like congratulations are in order!!!it doesn't matter how faint the line is a line is a line,it just means the hcg level is not as strong and will become stronger,if you do another test tomorrow you should see a slight change!!!congratulations to you both xx

Sending you tons of Babydust xxxhappy 8 mths Ahead x


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Michaela & BG sorry about your results.....................

Sal, 12 days post ET could still be very early.  Which Clinic are you at ?  Most clinics say at least 14 days so if your getting a line now, albeit a feint line, then this could be that it is a day or two too early and that like Kayla said your HCG level is not yet as detectable on the HPT as it will be tomorrow or Sunday......

Have your rang your Clinic and told them ?  What was their advise ?

I would say to carry on with whatever drugs you were still taking up until today (OTD) and test again tomorrow and/or Sunday...... when hopefully you will be surpised to see a darker BFP line.... 

Take Care Ladies

City Chic x


----------



## saltab (Apr 29, 2008)

hi

dh rang the clinic (ISIS Colchester) and explained whats happened etc - they too said it may be late implantation and I should test again on Sunday. Its only that I normally get brown discharge just b4 i AF....My et wasnt till 3pm on the 21st April so can safely say im only d11 now, they gave me 2nd May as test day (I suppose cos they used the blastocyst and transferred d5) The line was so faint we both had to blink to see it. (it was a clearblue which give you a plus or negative sign) the latter of which was v bright!

Maybe there is still hope - thanks for the support all

Sal


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

girls I am the same. Brown, when wipe, guess it is the end of the road for me also. It is just annoying that it takes its time. If this was an ordinary cycle, would only be day 23/24 of cycle, so would be leading to an early period. This treatment sucks!!!!


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Armi,
When is your official test date.  I have just posted on another TWW about my situation.  I am on day 16, official test date today.  Been bleeding for 4 days, all be it very dark, BFN yesterday but thought I would do another one just for the hell of it and there was a very very faint +.  I am not getting too excited as I will do another one on Monday but I have gone from being totally devestated to having a little glint of light.
Hang in there !!
BG


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

My test date 9th .Just bought a pee stick and it is a think neg.... strong one line and a faint two line. Inconclusive. Hate this IVF game.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

saltab-clearblue norm arnt v good.they give faint lines at first.buy a dif test.try a cb digi or even a first response test.good luck    

armi-dont test yet lovey its way too early for you


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

wishing I only got a test as I have had some brown discharge, thought it was all over and felt cheated of getting to test. Discharge is notr red, but I have to believe the worst. 
My pack has two tests so will test in morning if I have overnight discharge. If not I will try to hold on.
armi
xoxo


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Armi
Stop testing !!!!  it will drive you insane.  My official test day was 3rd and I did,nt get a BFP until that day which if you include the day of ET, that was day 16.  I have just done another test and it was much stronger today.  I agree with wishingforamiracle, Clearblue are rubbish, use first response, but not until the 9th.......DO YOU UNDERSTAND !!!!  THE 9TH.  (only joking)  You really can have a false reading, we were beside ourselves and that really was the end of the road for us, but look now, I keep going to my bedroom and having a quick peek to see that I am not going mad.  Try and relax, time does go slow I know but hopefulyworth the wait.
Take care,
BG


----------



## saltab (Apr 29, 2008)

wishing4miracle said:


> saltab-clearblue norm arnt v good.they give faint lines at first.buy a dif test.try a cb digi or even a first response test.good luck


----------



## saltab (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks  - I tried the 2nd clear blue normal this morning and again am none the wiser as to whether im pg or not!!! The damn thing didnt even have a line in the test window so its gone straight in the bin! Have a digital one which im goingto use 2mo AM.....god this waiting game isnt fun, its just the not knowing thats driving me crazy - at least if it was conclusive one way or the other I could start trying to get used the idea of being pg or getting over not being so! The brown discharge hasnt gotten any worse or better so I really dont know what to make of that! It will be d14 after my transfer 2mo so fingers crossed although I have told everyone its finished already and Im not pg!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Sal,

Sorry I've been lazy and haven't read the other replies before posting myself   Just to let you know that I also had brown discharge the day before testing on our most recent attempt (see my ticker   ) and this continued for about 5 or 6 days causing me major stress   Brown usually indicates old blood, so it can easily be implantation bleeding. We had a blood test rather than using an HPT at 14dpo (11 days after a day 3 transfer) and my HCG level was only 56. As HPTs can be variable in terms of sensitivity, it may be some wouldn't show a strong result so early. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you and hope you get a BFP       

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## saltab (Apr 29, 2008)

thanku Elaine - You have given both me and dh some hope to hear the same sort of thing happened to you. Congratulations on the pregnancy, its lovely to see things do work out from these situations!

I think even if I get a neg 2mo I'll book an appt to get a beta test done to be sure, I know I dont really have any symptoms (unless (.)(.) that are somewhat xxl at the mo - ive put that down to meds Ive been on) thanks again for the sound advice - I'll post again once Ive used the digital 2mo

Sal


----------



## saltab (Apr 29, 2008)

BG - good to hear theres still hope for you too, you were so down Friday and ready to give up! Good for you that your being as strong as poss and that you have hung on in there! Please let me know what happens - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

Sal


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

saltab, in the same boat, although not as far along as you. 9dpt...so still away to go.Keep the faith
armi
xo]


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Sal,

It can be really hard staying positive, but I had no real symptoms to speak of until about 6 weeks. Really hoping for a positive result for you     

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hope things are ok. I am PUPO...feel liek i am just hanging in by skin of teeth.
armi


----------



## saltab (Apr 29, 2008)

well, I have been up since 5am as really needed loo and couldnt hang on! Took the digital test and I got a  .....we are in total shock, I must have said the words OMG a thousand times over!!! 
Think I will def go and still get beta test though, just to be 100% sure.....

Armi - Good luck to you, you hang on in there cos it is possible!!

Elaine - thanku for sending your luck, looks like it worked! What you replied really gave us a boost and thankfully things have worked out in the same way for us too!!!

Love Sal


----------



## squeaky_pink (Nov 11, 2006)

Well done sal and dh

 

Nety


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

WOW Sal,

Congratulations..... i had a feeling that day 12 may have been a littel too early....

Enjoy 

City Chic x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

That's fantastic news Sal      A massive congratulations to your and your DH   Here's to a very happy and healthy pregnancy    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Sal
That is wonderful news.  Your story about a faint line gave me hope to do my test that gave us the BFP.  So pleased for you.  I bet you keep picking up the stick every 5 mins, I know I did, did it this morning as soon as I got up.  Well done to you both.
BG  x


----------



## kayla (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi BG,just read your posting congratulations,thought i would a ask you as we were discussing symptons last week after our issues!!!what made you do another test after your neg ....and have you had any bleeding sorry if you have mentioned details,i havent been on for a couple of days...ive had a bleed since sat afternoon not that heavy but as you know got a neg on otd friday,i would never have thought of testing again esp with a bleed,let me know im intrested,hope you are taking things easy?

Take Care
Michaela xx


----------



## Worrywort (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi girls - my name is Becky - I'm pretty new to this game - not IVF ( well we are doing ICSI actually) but this website - wish I had found it sooner!
I have had several cycles now (don't want to talk numbers as its depressing) I too have started with brown discharge (I'm due to test on 8th - Thurs) just like the ones you all seem to be describing although I am sure I have some 'tummy ache' cramping also which for me usually, well always, indicates period coming (sorry I 'm not sure of the lingo - still new).
I cant remember what has happened previous cycles as it has all got mixed up in my head now but as soon as I got the brown discharge and the tummy ache - well I 've just spent the last few minutes crying.....then my hubby suggested I post this out.
I am supposed to go back to work tomorrow but honestly cant face it, I feel guilty as with all of this I haven't got the best sickness record in the world although I use my holiday for the majority of treatment but i worry I wont be granted time off if we go for another cycle - although if I use holiday it shouldn't be a problem. Listen to me I'm worrying already about that - I'm just tired and all over the place at mo so sorry girls - just feeling a bit desperate tonight. Feel very low.
Good luck to everyone else out there - Becky x


----------



## Kellnjim (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi there Becky,

Didn't want to read and run.... I see you are up late too! 

I just wanted to let you know, from 3 days after embryo transfer, I had some spotting which did turn quite heavy and bright red (sorry too much info).  It stopped for one day last week but when I woke the next day (Wed last week) there was so much I said to my Hubby 'no baby can survive this.'   Anyway, I'm due to test tomorrow and as I have no patience I tested today... I got a BFP...! So spotting / bleeding is not always a bad thing, I've had no problems since Wednesday, just cramps low down and a bit of back ache, I hear this is v normal.  Please try not to worry too much, I know it is hard, I was tearing my hair out and sobbing at one point.  
     
Take care and chin up Hun

Kelly xxx


----------



## Worrywort (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Kelly, its just I usually have a discharge before AF starts (well sometimes I do and sometimes I don't - told you I'm all over place at mo) as I have a small spot of endo I can bloat, spot, have a discharge and then not bleed for several days before my period really kicks in. I've had so many cycle's fail, just presume here I go again .......although I can't remember the details of each, just know discharge usually means AF.

also when I had a natural pregnancy (many years ago) I never experienced any discharge or implant bleeding although maybe that's totally different as my body was different then and also I conceived through natural means?! I wont test as sick of getting neg results - have stayed off work today as was such a mess (was meant to go back today) have said I have tummy bug, which in a sense is not lying as I do feel worn out and yuck today!

Thank you for the support - I wish I had found this sight sooner although I do feel like I am whinging at people so big SORRY from me for that! xxx  lots of hugs  Becky x


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Becky,

I didn't have implantation bleeding with my first pregnancy and did with this one, so each time can be different. Cramping is also normal in early pregnancy as the embryo burrows into your womb lining. Unfortunately the very early symptoms of pregnancy are very similar to pre-menstrual symptoms, which just adds to the confusion. 

Don't be hard on yourself for taking time off either, as you are clearly very stressed   People take time off for far less significant matters in my eyes and nobody questions their reasons   Look after yourself and I hope you get good news this week     

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------

